# System restore won't work



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just curious, what would make the system restore act like it is restoring your computer, but when it completes, it tells you that it could not restore the computer to an earlier time. It starts, then shuts down, says restoring the computer to an earlier point, then when I log back on, it says system restore could not restore your computer to an earlier point, no changes were made to your computer. It does this every time and I have tried several times. Like I said, it isn't like I use system restore much and I am thinking about disabling it. If I do decide to disable system restore, how do I do it?:4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try another restore point. TBH I am not exactly sure what causes it to fail. If you do want to disable it (not something I would personally do), do it via the Services manager. In the run box, type *services.msc*.


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ahh, nevermind, I will leave it enabled. The system restore won't restore at all, I have tried several different restore points and I get the same thing. It's like they are corrupted or something. I tried several a few days ago and it doesn't work.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Clean up all the restore points except the most recent. It should start making good restore points.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Adam 30457,

Adding to what *The Matt* has suggested; could you please try this, and post back with the information...

Go *Start* > *All Programs* > *Administrative Tools* > *Event Viewer* > now once in here, please list the error/s listed in *System* that relate to your attempts to use the *System Restore* facility.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

Done that too, that was the second thing I did. It isn't really a problem, like I said, I don't use that feature much anyway, I just was curious.

P.S. I know this is off topic, but what does that GIF in you signiture mean? What does the guy laying down say that makes everyone else lay down?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Adam_30457 said:


> P.S. I know this is off topic, but what does that GIF in you signiture mean? What does the guy laying down say that makes everyone else lay down?


I don't know. I think only Radiohead knows....


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> I don't know. I think only Radiohead knows....


Who is Radiohead?????


----------



## bala_sen (Aug 31, 2007)

HI 
Some times System restore will be controlled by the antivirus program which is running the computer. If your computer has Norton or McAfee, for sure these softwares will take control of system restore.

I've heard from many Microsoft customers regarding the same issue and after uninstalling these softwares, System restore will work properly. Even in Microsoft help site, this same solution is been posted.

Rather if you want to disable System restore, best you can disable the System Restore Service from services window( Start>Run>type services.msc>Disable Systen restore services and restart the computer).

Balasenthil Rajasehar


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bala. ray:


----------



## BBF2530 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi all. Just another way to turn off "System Restore" that may be easier for some:

If in "Category View" - Click "Start" > "Control Panel" > "Performance and Maintenance" > "System" > Select the "System Restore" tab > place a check mark in "Turn off System Restore". Click "Apply" and "OK".

If in "Classic View" - Click "Start" > "Control Panel" > Double Click "System" > Select the "System Restore" tab > place a check mark in "Turn off System Restore". Click "Apply" and "OK".

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't really want to disable system restore, as I have been told not to do so. I have neither Norton nor McAffee on my computer. I will however, give a list of all security programs and let anyone tell me if any of them could be causing a problem. If anyone thinks that it will not hurt anything to disable system restore, then I will do that.

Here is my list

Comodo Antivirus beta
AVG anti spyware
Comodo Firewall Pro
Advanced WindowsCare v2 personel
Spyware Doctor Starter Edition
CCleaner
Cleanup!
Spyware Blaster

I think that is all of them.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Are you running all those at the same time? You really don't need more than one antivirus and antispyware.


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have only one anti-virus running and spywareblaster and spyware doctor are the only anti-spyware programs running in the system tray.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You don't need two antispyware programs. They will just take up more system resources.


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

What is your suggestion? I like spywareblaster and spyware doctor. Are there any good free equivalents?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## Garymac (Oct 16, 2007)

Just came accross this thread by accident so don't know if you resolved the issue. For your information, System Restore will quit responding if the space you allocated on the hard drive (max. is usually 12%) becomes full. In other words, if you keep adding restore points, that portion allocated on the hard drive is full and it will stop functioning. You can check the setting by bringing up the Welcome to System Restore screen, click on System Restore Settings, click on the drive which is being monitored and then click on Settings. Set the allocated area to the maximum, unless you are pressed for space on the hard drive. Provided your computer is working fine, clear the restore points by turning off the System Restore and it will clear all the restore points. Then create a new restore point. XP should automatically create a System Checkpoint but I always like to create my own and name it so that it means something. As usual, always back up your data files on a regular basis.


----------

